# American motorhomes and Ferries



## 98399 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi there, 

Do you get problems travelling abroad with your RV. I am a member of the Caravan/Caravan& Camping clubs and I haven't tried them yet for prices...but I see on the normal quote form the length is up to 8m :roll: 

What are your experiences of travelling by ferry in an rv and how much did you pay?


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Last year I travelled by the tunnel for 4 weeks July/August in my Autocruise, towing a fiat punto. Cost £180 return. This year, can't use tunnel as RV is on autogas, but cost P & O for 34' RV + car is £175, both ways approx 11am travel. Booked in December.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We regulary used P&O and Norfolk Line to cross the channel with our 8metre caravan and 4.78metre 4x4 making a TOTAL shipping length of 12.73 metres. 

When we eventually buy our American RV I hope to save money on the ferry crossing.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
Last year we went with Sea France, as I recall it was £250 ish .. there are better deals .. earlier this year we bagged a single crossing with P&O with a Saga offer for £25 .. 
The offer was later retracted ( I think it was a mistake) but still honoured. 

Details: 

Thank you for booking with AFerry.to. 

Your AFerry.to Reference Number is: 6xxxxx 

1. Your P&O Ferries (Dover/Calais) Reference Number is: 9xxxxxx 

Route 1 Dover to Calais 

Check-in is at least 60 minutes prior to departure for Foot Passengers, and 30 minutes prior to departure for all other passengers. As French Police National Passport checks are carried out in Dover before you reach the vehicle checkins,passengers in vehicles are advised to allow extra time for these checks. 

Tickets are not normally issued beforehand for Internet bookings. 
If they are not issued in advance, these must be collected from the port of departure at check-in. 
Please have your booking reference number with you. 

_____________________________________________________ 

Route: Dover to Calais 
Departing: Tue 03 October 2006 at 0840 
Arriving: Tue 03 October 2006 at 1055 
Passenger: 3 Adults 1 Child 
Method of Transport: Camper, Pxxx xxx - Georgie Boy C 
Accommodation: 
Fare Type: SEMI-FLEXIBLE: 


Cost: 25.00 GBP 
NOTE: On your card statement this will be shown as The Travel Gateway Ltd. 
_____________________________________________________


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi last year 30' RV plus caravan (any length) £118.00 return, £30.00 odd pound cheaper than the RV on its own, so we booked with a van and turned up without it, no one said a word. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 98401 (Mar 29, 2006)

hi , norfolk line £94 returnfare for 10mtr rv for june this year. last year £154 on the tunnel, booked through the caravan club 8) 8)


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Norfolk Line last year best deal I could find, booked again this year ( august ) 130.00 return for my 30' coachmen.


----------

